# Proper insulation techniques of CPVC sprinkler piping



## Marshal Mark (Feb 10, 2010)

NFPA 13 has several diagrams of suggested insulation techniques.  But for years, most of us have adhered to the "tenting" technique of insulating CPVC piping.  This entails making a "tent" around the pipe using either bat insulation only, or incorporating rolled plastic with the insulation on top of it.  This seems to work very well, when done properly.  My question:  where is this "tenting" technique outlined, or suggested?  It isn't in the current edition of 13, where did we originally get this concept?  Could if be from the manufacturer, or older editions of 13?  I remember seeing a diagram of this technique, but can't find it now.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## cda (Feb 10, 2010)

Re: Proper insulation techniques of CPVC sprinkler piping

I see it in the installation guide from the plastic pipe makers, where that came from do not know.

http://www.residentialfiresprinklers.co ... o-survive/

I cannot find the install  manual redily, but will keep looking

It came from Arizona!!!!!!!!:::

http://www.cityofprescott.net/_d/freeze ... piping.pdf


----------



## Marshal Mark (Feb 10, 2010)

Re: Proper insulation techniques of CPVC sprinkler piping

It may not exist.  So we are basing this portion of our industry on "best installation practices" instead of a document.


----------



## cda (Feb 10, 2010)

Re: Proper insulation techniques of CPVC sprinkler piping

well it may be based on some document that is related to plumbing, since that has been around a little longer then sprinkler pipe in homes.

I have gone as far to require a letter from the owner that the pipe will be maintained to 40 F, and try to explain that someone with some smarts needs to look at the insulation provided to see if is adequate.

sorry forgot it was in 13 also.


----------

